# Smoked Chicken with electric smoker?



## adrian17471 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello i am a new member, and this is my second time smoking chicken on my electric smoker. The first time the skin was rubbery the temperature was 250 on the smoker, But now i want to try a brine spatchcocked chicken on my smoker, but the temperature only could get to 275 max. How can i get a crispy skin on my chicken, and for how long should i cook it on the smoker. It's a 5 pound chicken. After smoking it Do i have to put it on the gas grill direct or indirect? Thanks.


----------



## disco (Feb 16, 2014)

I had the same problem. Now, I turn my smoker as high as it will go and cook it to an internal temperature of 150 F and then I finish it on my gas grill over a medium flame.

Disco


----------



## adrian17471 (Feb 16, 2014)

How high does your smoker temp get? And how long does it take to get the internal temperature150 of the thigh or breast?


----------



## disco (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, the last time I smoked it was -22 C (-8 F) and I could only get it up to 270 F in my smoker. It took about 2 1/4 hours to get to 150 F internal temperature on a 3 pound bird. 

In the summer, I can get it up to 300 and It would be about 1 3/4 hours.

However, this can vary if you open the smoker or there if there is a lot of wind,

For a 5 pound bird, I would think it would take about 3 1/2 hours around 270-290 F.

As for the grill, I like some char with the crisp skin so I turn the flame down to medium or medium low and cook it direct until the skin is crisp and the IT shows cooked. However, I have also done it over indirect heat with the other burner set on high and the skin browns and crisps nicely as well. It is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 16, 2014)

adrian17471 said:


> Hello i am a new member, and this is my second time smoking chicken on my electric smoker. The first time the skin was rubbery the temperature was 250 on the smoker, But now i want to try a brine spatchcocked chicken on my smoker, but the temperature only could get to 275 max. How can i get a crispy skin on my chicken, and for how long should i cook it on the smoker. It's a 5 pound chicken. After smoking it Do i have to put it on the gas grill direct or indirect? Thanks.


Adrian

Texas howdy to you. Most folks with electrics will toss the bird on the grill for a few moments to crisp the skin. These electrics have a lot of great attributes.  But most won't get hot enough to crisp. 

By the way.  I see you're new.  So Welcome!  Youll find lots of great folks and posts here to help you.  Be sure to stop by the roll call area to introduce yourself! 

Brian


----------



## adrian17471 (Feb 16, 2014)

I really appreciate your help and experience on the electric smoker thanks.


----------



## adrian17471 (Feb 16, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Adrian
> 
> Texas howdy to you. Most folks with electrics will toss the bird on the grill for a few moments to crisp the skin. These electrics have a lot of great attributes.  But most won't get hot enough to crisp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcoming BDSkelly, I will stop by the roll call area soon, but first I need to get this bird on the smoker quick lol thanks.


----------



## davidgreig (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Adrian17471,

I love smoking wings, but like you my smoker only goes up to 275. Ill smoke mine at about 225-230 for 2 hours, flip, then smoke for one more hour. Once the wings are cooked all the way through Ill fire up the gas grill and finish the wings there. This is also where I will add my sauce. this will get the skin nice and crispy and you can get a nice carmelization from the sauce. Good Luck.


----------

